

A Case For Immigration Reform: How Beckett Simonon Built A US Co Outside The US - mschonfeld
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/06/20/a-case-for-startup-immigration-reform-how-beckett-simonon-built-a-us-company-outside-the-us/

======
clarkmoody
I become more wary of the word "reform" every day.

From a hacker's perspective, it feels the same as, "Hey let's go edit 100
lines of existing code today." It's completely arbitrary, and probably not a
good idea.

The media unfortunately bandies about "reform" as if it's always a good thing.

Maybe we should go back to the word "change."

